# New York City: looking for old pigeon coop photos



## sony1974 (May 25, 2005)

Hello-

I'm working on a film about pigeon coops in the Williamsburg section of Brooklyn and currently looking for photos or film on the pigeon scene from the 50s, 60s, and 70s.

Anyone out there have anything like that or can you point me to it?

I can be emailed outside of this board at [email protected]

Many thanks,

JL Aronson


----------

